# My O-Scale layout plans



## Cape T/A

First off I'm cheap and only used the free 50 piece version to design this, so excuse my cheesy drawings, haha. Well this is what my current plans have evolved to. I have a L shaped layout, I plan on using 42" curves for the outside loop and 31" for the inside. On the top right I have a mountain with an exit that leads across a bridge over a river, the track leading up to the mountain elevates to 2 1/2" in the air on a 3% grade. My main attraction is a limeston factory I plan on starting to make from scratch this week. It will be 12" wide 18" long and will have 3 storage silos above the tracks that will be 18" tall. Any suggestions or comments are welcome.


----------



## brik-el

Looks great.

I see two reverse loops in there. You'll wanna see how to wire that if you are a complete noob.

I like O scale, but I like it better when it is a big layout like this.
Can't wait to see the progress.

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Big Ed

I see that once you get into the inner loop (see arrow) you can reverse directions but when you come back out to the main line you will not get back into the inner loop unless you back in.
You can add another switch (see red line) somewhere if it matters.
Edit, where I put the switch won't fix it all together, You will need one more also somewhere.
 
Did you think about making the inner loop with the switches, but connecting the loop so you can run a train on the inside and outside independently?
Two lines connected but 2 separate loops.


----------



## Big Ed

brik-el said:


> Looks great.
> 
> I see two reverse loops in there. You'll wanna see how to wire that if you are a complete noob.
> 
> I like O scale, but I like it better when it is a big layout like this.
> Can't wait to see the progress.
> 
> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


Wiring won't matter with O scale.


----------



## Cape T/A

Well Im an electrician for my day job, so wiring wont be an issue  

My main plan is the kind of keep the the inner loop seperated for the time being so I can run my conventional switcher(s) there, and run my new SD70ACe when I get it on the outside loop and in the 42" switch yard.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

No special considerations for reverse loops, or any other similar connections with O-gauge 3-rail, just plug the track together.  The only issue is when you have a large enough layout to be creating power districts and multiple transformers.


----------



## Cape T/A

Yah, I realized thats what he was getting at after I made my last post.


----------



## Cape T/A

big ed said:


> View attachment 20447
> 
> 
> I see that once you get into the inner loop (see arrow) you can reverse directions but when you come back out to the main line you will not get back into the inner loop unless you back in.
> You can add another switch (see red line) somewhere if it matters.
> Edit, where I put the switch won't fix it all together, You will need one more also somewhere.
> 
> Did you think about making the inner loop with the switches, but connecting the loop so you can run a train on the inside and outside independently?
> Two lines connected but 2 separate loops.





I was finding it hard to work some extra switches in where you placed them, but I found that they will work here, and I kind of like them here better also (see red line)


----------



## billshoff

I like the layout. You can run two trains at once and you can change lines.


----------



## Big Ed

big ed said:


> View attachment 20447
> 
> 
> I see that once you get into the inner loop (see arrow) you can reverse directions but when you come back out to the main line you will not get back into the inner loop unless you back in.
> You can add another switch (see red line) somewhere if it matters.
> Edit, where I put the switch won't fix it all together, You will need one more also somewhere.
> 
> Did you think about making the inner loop with the switches, but connecting the loop so you can run a train on the inside and outside independently?
> Two lines connected but 2 separate loops.


They won't do you any good there.
What I am trying to explain is this.

Take your finger (that will be the train) run south out of your mountain over the river around the curves and enter your inner loop.

Follow your track around till you reverse direction and your headed back to the outer loop.

Now take your finger and leave the inner loop and go back on the outer loop.

You will see now you are headed back towards the river and mountain.

Continue around, you now can not pull into the inner loop anymore.
THE ONLY WAY BACK IN TO THE INNER LOOP IS, TO BACK IN.

Do you understand what I am getting at?

Also I don't see an inner loop that is separate, so you can run 2 trains?
Unless your talking about that little loop?

You will need 2 switches to do it right, I see a spot up top but that I think is on your grade.


----------



## zorba

thats experience shining through there big ed. 

i never would have seen that if you didnt point it out.

if he cant fit in the switch where you mentioned it, perhaps he could put one on the back straight, for trains coming east out of the mountain they can go on to the inner loop that way.


----------



## Big Ed

zorba said:


> thats experience shining through there big ed.
> 
> i never would have seen that if you didnt point it out.
> 
> if he cant fit in the switch where you mentioned it, perhaps he could put one on the back straight, for trains coming east out of the mountain they can go on to the inner loop that way.


But the one I put in takes care of half the problem, if you use that one you will be stuck again. (Use your finger/train)

To take care of it you will need another switch, two switches total, to reverse either way. But I think it would have to be on his grade?

Best way to do it is make the inside a complete loop and a outside a complete loop then connect them. You could still work in the inner sidings and reverse loop in the inside.

Edit,
Also his inner loop is small it doesn't use the complete area he has to run on the inside loop? Unless I am missing something?
 
But this is just a suggestion, as it is his RR.


----------



## seabilliau

big ed said:


> Also I don't see an inner loop that is separate, so you can run 2 trains?
> Unless your talking about that little loop?


Ah-haaa-aa


----------



## Big Ed

seabilliau said:


> ah-haaa-aa




More Like,

:d


----------



## Big Ed

seabilliau said:


> Ah-haaa-aa


----------



## Cape T/A

Thanks for the input everyone, Ill see what I can work out. But yes, on the back stretch will be a grade so I wont be able to add switches there.


----------



## mwpeber

Can't help but to get involved in the design. Here are a few thoughts about how you can work in the reversing loops and the siddings you were looking for.


----------



## Big Ed

That would work, an inside and outside line for 2 separate trains.
And you can get in and out go either way around the main line.

And you left the grade intact, I like it.:thumbsup:


----------



## Cape T/A

Its been a while since ive been here, had a baby boy born in August, then started working 7 days a week for the past few months. Anyhow, I just got started back on my layout again today. I ordered a MTH freight set, and some track. I wont have enough switches to pull the layouts above off, but its better than nothing. I really like the last revison to my original design too.


----------



## richboss302

*Multiple Transformers?*



gunrunnerjohn said:


> No special considerations for reverse loops, or any other similar connections with O-gauge 3-rail, just plug the track together.  The only issue is when you have a large enough layout to be creating power districts and multiple transformers.


Hello and new to the hobby, but a quick learner. So I have seen in some of the post I have read that depending on how big your layout is determines how many transformers/power bricks you need to make up power blocks or sections. I am dreaming/planning up a 10' x 20' O gauge layout with Atlas 3-rail track in my enclosed heated/cooled back porch. Um, so what are my concerns regarding multiple transformers, power bricks, etc? I already acquired a refurbished/rebuilt Lionel ZW275 transformer, I have a Lionel CW-80 transformer that came in a new RTR train set recently, and I also have a the basic MTH wireless DCS remote and a power supply?? Can I power multiple sections if need be with the ZW275 along with the Lionel CW-80 transformer and MTH DCS remote and power supply? I have a Lionel postwar 2353 Santa Fe F3 AA Diesels, and two MTH Railking SD70ACe Diesel Loco's, a BNSF and a Heritage Rio Grande UP to go on this layout so far.


----------



## Cape T/A

Im not experienced enough to answer that question for sure, but I'd think if you have all those engines running at the same time you might need to add another transformer. possibly take a volt meter while the engines are running off of just the one transformer and go to the furthest point from the transformer and take a reading to determine if the voltage drops too much. How much is to much? I dont know that answer.


----------

